# Amazon Sword identification



## mygocarp (Dec 5, 2015)

I've got this huge +22" amazon sword plant in my tank, and I'm looking to identify which kind of amazon sword it is. I'm debating on whether I should try to take it out of my tank and grow it emersed due to its size, which I've read has varying success depending on which species it is.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Echinodorus Bleheri, aka the Amazon Sword.


----------

